# Keeping engine cool with air deflector?



## bjohnson97

Do any of you use the air deflectors to get cold air to your radiator. I have seen them on the internet but have never heard an unbiased opinion on how they work. I run a Hiniker 7 1/5 conventional plow on my '02 chevy 1500HD and the plow blocks the air from the radiator so I have to run the defroster on high to keep the cold air sucking in. Just wondering it this type of item really works. Thanks for your help!


----------



## hydro_37

this has been discussed many times
search button is your friend
yes they work


----------



## chevyman51

I just put one on my truck and it helps big time.


----------



## bjohnson97

Which one did you get and where. Not an easy thing to find in my area.


----------



## Philbilly2

you need to upgrade your fan clutch, that was meant by search for the topic


----------



## chevyman51

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/tabid/63/List/1/ProductID/142642/Default.aspx?txtSearch=snow+deflector&SortField=EAN%2cEAN
This is the one I got


----------



## Philbilly2

chevyman51;1220094 said:


> http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/tabid/63/List/1/ProductID/142642/Default.aspx?txtSearch=snow+deflector&SortField=EAN%2cEAN
> This is the one I got


I think your link is to the wrong deflector


----------



## chevyman51

Philbilly2;1220249 said:


> I think your link is to the wrong deflector


Nope thats the one I put on and it helps.


----------



## Philbilly2

If that is the one that you want to post then it is the wrong thing. That is what is refered to as a snowfoil. He is looking for a air deflector that would deflect air into his grill of his truck to keep it from overheating. What you have there will not do that. The snowfoil just helps with keeping the snow you are pushing off your windsheild, in turn,making the snow roll over and to the end of the blade when running long windrows.


----------



## chevyman51

Well I put it on my truck and after I did that it keeps it from overheating so I dunno all I know is it works for me and that is all I am worried about.


----------



## Burkartsplow

He is looking for something like in the links below. Not a snow Deflector in the link above.

http://coolmasterasd.com/template.php?menuMain=home&adminID=

http://www.plowflowmaster.com/


----------

